# [SOLVED] Wired network connection failing



## the_farwall (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a relatively new machine running Windows 7 64 bit plugged in to a broadband router via a perfectly normal ethernet cable. Over the last couple of weeks, I've noticed a couple of times were the PC couldn't find a network connection but in the past this has righted itself after a restart. However, now it seems to be a permanent problem. I've done as much checking as I can think of to narrow down the problem - the router is still providing wireless connections successfully, plugging the network cable from the affected machine into another machine provides a full connection successfully. I've tried both ports on the router, both work for everything except this PC, ditto with different cables. I'm as confidant as I can be that the problem is with the machine itself not anything further down the line.

So, first instict was to try updating the drivers for the network card. The card (well, the only entry under network adapters) is listed in device manager as "Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller", however, I can't find any Realtek driver download that relates to anything with that label. The Realtek site lists products by far more technical/serial number style labels so I have no idea which relates to what I've got or how to find a label in that style on my own device.

So, I need help on two fronts really. Does anyone have any idea what, or any advice how to find out what, might be wrong with the machine. And does anyone know how to correctly update the driver for the card?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wired network connection failing*

whats the make and model of the machine - you maybe able to get a driver from there 
OR 
right click on the adapter and update driver and allow to search the internet 

post back an ipconfig /all here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## the_farwall (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired network connection failing*

Hi, thanks for the reply. Firstly the machine was custom built by a company call PCSpecialist who don't seem to list drivers for the components they use. Given that the problem is that the network connection isn't working at all, any of the driver update methods that automatically look for it online are obviously out of the question as there is no internet available. Running the automatic driver update immediately returns a "driver up to date" message.

The ipconfig /all output is


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eyghon
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-A0-38-59
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AEC95F3D-AB8D-411E-94BC-9E5EF16518C6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wired network connection failing*

I did a web search and this popped right up. Lots of links to the drivers also

How to Update the Drivers for Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller for Windows 7 | eHow.com


----------



## the_farwall (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, I found that page, and plenty more along the same lines. As I said though, I can't find any downloads on the realtek site by that name so I don't know what to download or how to find a more specific model number that does match what's listed on the site.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wired network connection failing*

go to the bottom of the link I gave you where it says "resources". This will take you to the realtek drivers page.

see the one that says "win7 and 2008r2 driver"?

That is the one you want.


----------



## the_farwall (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired network connection failing*

Hey, thanks for the help so far. Something weird seems to be happening with the Realtek site, which is kinda reassuring that it wasn't just my incompetance, but after several attempts that link did actually take me to the page you were talking about (I went round the Realtek site for an hour or so yesterday, it was all over the place and most links claiming to be to that driver page actually just redirected to the front page of the site, making me think the driver wasn't there anymore.) I've d/l the Win7 64 bit package, run the driver update through device manager and browsed to that downloaded driver package. So, it definitely seemed to install the new drivers but there's no change in the behaviour so I guess it's not a driver problem.

I wondered about the network card coming loose inside the machine or something like that but since Windows still reports that it's there, that seems less likely. And there are still lights flashing on the back of the card when the cable is connected so it's not completely dead. I might try a new network card today.


----------



## the_farwall (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired network connection failing*

Hey, just to update. I'm honestly not sure what the fix was but after the driver update didn't seem to fix things, I poked around inside, discovered the ethernet adapter is integrated with the motherboard rather than a removable card, then put everything back together, shoved the cable back in again and rebooted again. So, whether it's just cable waggling or the extra restart after the driver update but something got it going again. For now anyway. Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------

